# Need help properly dosing!



## Strydexty (Aug 13, 2018)

Hey guys just finished my first cycle. I did tons of research about what I was putting into my body and everything turned out a little less than expected but I think that was due to the wrong dosage? My friend was the one who has been on gear before and he recommend to me the following ( which I followed) 

tren-p 375 mg per week
tren- a 100mg per week 
40mg of anavar per day starting at the same time I first pinned. 
and a pct that he bought me ( forgot the name sorry) 

im 230lbs 6’1 and been lifting since middle school.  17%bodyfat.  

That at all being said. I gained weight up to 249lbs.  My maxes didn’t go up that much and I worked out 4-5 times a day targeting each muscle group separately for about an hour or depending on my work day.  That all being said I’m curious to know if the dosages were too low for tren and test. Everything I read online said to be doing more than what my friend had me doing but I trusted him.   Im
bout to start my second cycle in October and would like a dosage recommendation please for those same gear choices.


before anyone says something about the tren. Yes I know it wasn’t the smartest choice but I loved being on it and the libido was insane!! So I’m sticking with it. Thanks I’m advance guys and gals


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 13, 2018)

Strydexty said:


> Hey guys just finished my first cycle. I did tons of research about what I was putting into my body and everything turned out a little less than expected but I think that was due to the wrong dosage? My friend was the one who has been on gear before and he recommend to me the following ( which I followed)
> 
> tren-p 375 mg per week
> tren- a 100mg per week
> ...



So you hit every muscle group everyday for an hour if im reading that correctly?...if so thats a horrible way to train imo...you need more recovery time...also i would say if you had less than expected results your diet was probably the biggest factor..dont know that for sure just the first thing that comes to mind when i see posts like this..

Also you say youve been training since middle school...how old are you now?


----------



## Strydexty (Aug 13, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> So you hit every muscle group everyday for an hour if im reading that correctly?...if so thats a horrible way to train imo...you need more recovery time...?




Sorry to to confuse you. Not every muscle group everyday.  I mean Monday chest
tueaday legs
wednesday arms
thursday back/shoulders!   

Now I’m 24 years old and I’ll admit my diet wasnt  PERFECT but I did diet.  Cut out almost all fried foods and pastas and bread.  Ate fish and grilled chicken for dinners and breakfast was 5-6 eggs every morning.  No sodas.  It isn’t the perfect diet buts definitely better than what I have been doing


----------



## motown1002 (Aug 13, 2018)

Did you mean test p and tren a?


----------



## snake (Aug 13, 2018)

You did gain almost 20 lbs so something went right assume there was muscle gain in there.

Length of cycle? Where's the test? Did you mean Test-P 375mg/wk?


----------



## stevenmd (Aug 13, 2018)

Is that a typo or did you really run no Test as a base?  If you did run Test, what dosage?
If you ran Tren A, why only once a week?
How many weeks did you run Var?
How many weeks was your cycle?
Was this your first cycle?  If not, how many cycles have you done and what did you run before? (Seeing as you gained 19 pounds on pretty much just Tren, I'm going to guess this was your first cycle.)
What is your goal with the next cycle?
You and I are about the same weight/height, I'm just literally twice your age.


----------



## Strydexty (Aug 13, 2018)

My fault guys! Yeah I meant test p 375mg a week and tren a 100mg a week. The length of the cycle last for 10 weeks.  And right I gained the size size but I guess it being my first time i had higher expectations? The strength wasn’t really what I was expecting either. Maybe a gain of 10-15 pounds max on everything.  Like I said before I’m very new to this world/ community so maybe I was expecting too much? Maybe I dosed wrong. Maybe I wasn’t doing the right gear all together.  And that my friends is why I’m here asking for your help and guidance


----------



## Strydexty (Aug 13, 2018)

stevenmd said:


> Is that a typo or did you really run no Test as a base?  If you did run Test, what dosage?
> If you ran Tren A, why only once a week?
> How many weeks did you run Var?
> How many weeks was your cycle?
> ...




Yes this was my first cycle. I ran the var at 40mg a day for about 3-4 weeks I believe and I Ran the tren twice a week at 50mg per pin. Every Monday and Thursday were my pins


----------



## German89 (Aug 13, 2018)

Post up your diet. 

Wheres the test at? Or did i miss something?


----------



## snake (Aug 13, 2018)

Strydexty said:


> My fault guys! Yeah I meant test p 375mg a week and tren a 100mg a week. The length of the cycle last for 10 weeks.  And right I gained the size size but I guess it being my first time i had higher expectations? The strength wasn’t really what I was expecting either. Maybe a gain of 10-15 pounds max on everything.  Like I said before I’m very new to this world/ community so maybe I was expecting too much? Maybe I dosed wrong. Maybe I wasn’t doing the right gear all together.  And that my friends is why I’m here asking for your help and guidance




Test was too low; 500 min. Tren was too low; 300 min. 4 weeks is min for Var. Cycle was a little short too.


----------



## stevenmd (Aug 13, 2018)

Initial thoughts...
Not going to mention that you probably shouldn't have ran Tren for your first cycle because it is said and done.  I highly recommend you run a Test only cycle so you know how Test affects your body.  If you start having sides in your next cycle, you will then know if it's from the Test or the other compound.
BUT... here are my suggestions for a cycle...
Since you've already ran Tren, if you want to run it again:
Test E 200mg/week (12 weeks)
Tren E 400mg/week (12 weeks) - you may consider bumping it to 600mg/week for FUTURE cycles
Var - 80mg/day for 4 weeks unless it's prescription, then 20-30mg/week
Include an AI based upon your bloodwork

If you want to try something other than Tren for bulking:
Test E 200mg/week for 18 weeks
Deca 600mg/week for 16 weeks
Some like to add Dbol for the first 4 weeks but all it does is make me retain water and sweat like crazy at night so I prefer Var (same dosage as above)
Proviron - 50mg/day
AI as needed per your bloodwork.


----------



## Strydexty (Aug 13, 2018)

German89 said:


> Post up your diet.
> 
> Wheres the test at? Or did i miss something?


. Test is there is was just a typo :/ damn fat thumbs and tiny phone.....   

diet wasnt perfect by any means but it was huge step for me and it included the following.....  no fried foods or bread or pasta... baked and grilled chicken and fish for dinners and breakfast was 5-6 eggs every morning and lunch was left overs from dinner lol no sodas what so ever. Like I said. No perfect but damn better than what I usually have


----------



## Strydexty (Aug 13, 2018)

stevenmd said:


> Initial thoughts...
> Not going to mention that you probably shouldn't have ran Tren for your first cycle because it is said and done.  I highly recommend you run a Test only cycle so you know how Test affects your body.  If you start having sides in your next cycle, you will then know if it's from the Test or the other compound.
> BUT... here are my suggestions for a cycle...
> Since you've already ran Tren, if you want to run it again:
> ...



why run the tren E for only 2 weeks? I thought the tren E was the long ester and took a while to get into the system? Again sorry if it’s a dumb question. But I appreciate all the help!


----------



## Strydexty (Aug 13, 2018)

snake said:


> Test was too low; 500 min. Tren was too low; 300 min. 4 weeks is min for Var. Cycle was a little short too.


 Okay so with those dosages 10 weeks is too short ??? What would be the appropriate length of the above cycle that you have said?


----------



## stevenmd (Aug 13, 2018)

Strydexty said:


> why run the tren E for only 2 weeks? I thought the tren E was the long ester and took a while to get into the system? Again sorry if it’s a dumb question. But I appreciate all the help!


Sorry, typo, 12 weeks.  My ADD brain goes faster than my hands can type.


----------



## motown1002 (Aug 13, 2018)

You are going to hear this many times, but Test only should have been your first cycle.  If it were me, test 500 ew, 250 on mon and 250 on thurs.


----------



## Strydexty (Aug 13, 2018)

stevenmd said:


> Initial thoughts...
> Not going to mention that you probably shouldn't have ran Tren for your first cycle because it is said and done.  I highly recommend you run a Test only cycle so you know how Test affects your body.  If you start having sides in your next cycle, you will then know if it's from the Test or the other compound.
> BUT... here are my suggestions for a cycle...
> Since you've already ran Tren, if you want to run it again:
> ...



why only run for 2 weeks tren? And also on my first cycle I never had any sides except night sweats for about a week or two.


----------



## Strydexty (Aug 13, 2018)

I get it guys. My first cycle should have been test only. Like I said my friend who had said he had been doing this a long time is the one who recommended the cycle to me and I just blindly followed ( not smart) but what’s done is done and honestly I’ll probably continue to use the tren. Just wanted some friendly advice on the dosages and that’s exactly what you guys have all given me and for that I thank you! A lot more clarity about what I should be doing now!


----------



## snake (Aug 13, 2018)

Strydexty said:


> Okay so with those dosages 10 weeks is too short ??? What would be the appropriate length of the above cycle that you have said?



Let me back up; there is a school of thought that says to run the tren high and the test low. Look into it and see what you think.

 I'm going to assume you're doing blood work even though I'm sure your not. So run the Test for 4 weeks, get bloods done and adjust your AI if needed. Then add the Tren in. Tren can mess with your E2 test so I like to make sure all is good before adding it in. 

Test P 500 mg/wk (1-16 weeks)
Tren A 300-400 mg/wk (5-16 weeks)
Var 40-50 mg/d (13-16)

You may or may not gain weight with this depending on your diet but you will be bigger.


----------



## Strydexty (Aug 13, 2018)

snake said:


> Let me back up; there is a school of thought that says to run the tren high and the test low. Look into it and see what you think.
> 
> I'm going to assume you're doing blood work even though I'm sure your not. So run the Test for 4 weeks, get bloods done and adjust your AI if needed. Then add the Tren in. Tren can mess with your E2 test so I like to make sure all is good before adding it in.
> 
> ...




Okay so really dumb question but obviously steroids are not legal in the us so how do I even go about getting blood work ? And what exactly am I looking for the blood work to say ?  Again guys I’m real ****ing sorry I have no clue about any of this stuff.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 13, 2018)

Strydexty said:


> Okay so really dumb question but obviously steroids are not legal in the us so how do I even go about getting blood work ? And what exactly am I looking for the blood work to say ?  Again guys I’m real ****ing sorry I have no clue about any of this stuff.



Which is why they are telling you to stop running tren and start from the beginning again

This thread is a trainwreck between typos miscommunications and people's points that are valid being ignored. 

Bro. You really need to start from scratch. You got some bad advice before. Let's fix it. Just because you ran tren in cycle one doesn't mean you need to for all of em.

Start with test only. Learn what blood work you need to monitor. And do a proper pct.


----------



## Strydexty (Aug 13, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Which is why they are telling you to stop running tren and start from the beginning again
> 
> This thread is a trainwreck between typos miscommunications and people's points that are valid being ignored.
> 
> ...



Im perfectly down for starting from scratch but still don’t know how to go about blood work. Just walk into a doctors office “ hello im
Using steroids can you tell me if everything’s legit in my body still?”


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 13, 2018)

Strydexty said:


> Im perfectly down for starting from scratch but still don’t know how to go about blood work. Just walk into a doctors office “ hello im
> Using steroids can you tell me if everything’s legit in my body still?”



Privatemdlabs....easy and discreet


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 13, 2018)

Strydexty said:


> Im perfectly down for starting from scratch but still don’t know how to go about blood work. Just walk into a doctors office “ hello im
> Using steroids can you tell me if everything’s legit in my body still?”


You can order them online, you'll need a specific set of panels run against it to make sure you have a good reading on all areas.  Privatemdlabs is one site to use, there are several.  

I would recommend you read the sticky listed in my signature, you will learn a lot from it.  No one is going to bash you, we are here to help.


----------



## snake (Aug 13, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Privatemdlabs....easy and discreet



Rob set you up here.


----------



## Uncle manny (Aug 13, 2018)

Damn I think you would have gotten the same result if you just ran 500mg of test only, like every first cycle should be. No need for the tren any time soon. You live and you learn. Do your research on here there’s a wealth knowledge you definitely will be more educated going into your next cycle and will get better results.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 13, 2018)

Strydexty said:


> Im perfectly down for starting from scratch but still don’t know how to go about blood work. Just walk into a doctors office “ hello im
> Using steroids can you tell me if everything’s legit in my body still?”



If you do that and film it I will give you a hundred bucks lmao that would be hilarious


----------



## Strydexty (Aug 13, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> If you do that and film it I will give you a hundred bucks lmao that would be hilarious


dont tempt me my friend lol I’ll do just about anything for money


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 13, 2018)

Strydexty said:


> dont tempt me my friend lol I’ll do just about anything for money



You don't wanna say stuff like that here. There are some real weirdos. Don't accept any PM's from georgia or flyingdragon


----------



## Elivo (Aug 13, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> You don't wanna say stuff like that here. There are some real weirdos. Don't accept any PM's from georgia or flyingdragon



This is very good advice!


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 13, 2018)

Twenty pounds in ten weeks pretty good ass gains specially sense seemed like You weren’t even really trying to bulk from what you said you ate


----------



## Strydexty (Aug 13, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Twenty pounds in ten weeks pretty good ass gains specially sense seemed like You weren’t even really trying to bulk from what you said you ate


 It’s not that I wasn’t trying to bulk or cut really. This being my first time I kinda just went into it with out a goal ya know? Just seeing where the gear gods would take me.  It’s not that I wasn’t impressed I just had more expectations I think. I expected to look like a Greek god and now I know that’s not exactly how it works lol but now I know and I’ll have more of a game plan this time.


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 13, 2018)

Strydexty said:


> It’s not that I wasn’t trying to bulk or cut really. This being my first time I kinda just went into it with out a goal ya know? Just seeing where the gear gods would take me.  It’s not that I wasn’t impressed I just had more expectations I think. I expected to look like a Greek god and now I know that’s not exactly how it works lol but now I know and I’ll have more of a game plan this time.




Proper eating and training  
determination can do wonders
Specially sprinkled with test and tren just know your young amd know there can be life long sides of running these


----------



## Jin (Aug 14, 2018)

Strydexty said:


> It’s not that I wasn’t trying to bulk or cut really. This being my first time I kinda just went into it with out a goal ya know? Just seeing where the gear gods would take me.  It’s not that I wasn’t impressed I just had more expectations I think. I expected to look like a Greek god and now I know that’s not exactly how it works lol but now I know and I’ll have more of a game plan this time.



Take steroids. See what happens. 

Yeah, that was your biggest issue. 

Fail to plan. Plan to fail.


----------



## Strydexty (Aug 14, 2018)

Jin said:


> Take steroids. See what happens.
> 
> Yeah, that was your biggest issue.
> 
> Fail to plan. Plan to fail.



Yeah I see that now but this time will be much for thorough and prepared.  Thanks everyone for the advice and guidance.  Once I order everything and start the new cycle in a few weeks I’ll be sure to post before and after pics and stats


----------



## German89 (Aug 14, 2018)

And. Your diet this time around?


----------



## Strydexty (Aug 14, 2018)

German89 said:


> And. Your diet this time around?


 Was thinking I would cut out all carbs except after a work out and do a carb blowout.  Baked chicken and fish. No sodas.  8 bottles of water daily or more.  I hate veggies but I’m gonna open my mind to new things.  Anything else ? I was thinking of 2500-3000 calories per day?


----------



## stevenmd (Aug 14, 2018)

Strydexty said:


> Was thinking I would cut out all carbs except after a work out and do a carb blowout.  Baked chicken and fish. No sodas.  8 bottles of water daily or more.  I hate veggies but I’m gonna open my mind to new things.  Anything else ? I was thinking of 2500-3000 calories per day?


 Maybe you answered this already and I missed it but what it your actual goal with your next cycle?  If it's bulking, why are you cutting out so many carbs?


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 14, 2018)

I think he thinks he can grow muscle and lose fat at the same time


----------



## stevenmd (Aug 14, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I think he thinks he can grow muscle and lose fat at the same time


 With Tren, yes, you can grow in a calorie deficit, otherwise I tend to disagree unless he is genetically gifted.


----------



## Strydexty (Aug 14, 2018)

stevenmd said:


> Maybe you answered this already and I missed it but what it your actual goal with your next cycle?  If it's bulking, why are you cutting out so many carbs?



My goal is actually to lose fat and grow some muscle at the same time. Which I personally do believe is possible.  Just plan on becoming overall a better and stronger athlete.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 14, 2018)

Strydexty said:


> My goal is actually to lose fat and grow some muscle at the same time. Which I personally do believe is possible.  Just plan on becoming overall a better and stronger athlete.


It's possible to recomp while on blast, yes.  Generally we like to tell people to go either for a cut OR a bulk, not ride the fence.  Results will be sub-optimal in this case.

Personally I've done it a couple of times, but your results will be much better if you focus on one of the two with a strong plan of attack in either arena.


----------



## Jin (Aug 14, 2018)

Strydexty said:


> Was thinking I would cut out all carbs except after a work out and do a carb blowout.  Baked chicken and fish. No sodas.  8 bottles of water daily or more.  I hate veggies but I’m gonna open my mind to new things.  Anything else ? I was thinking of 2500-3000 calories per day?



Stick around and learn how to eat on a cycle.


----------



## German89 (Aug 14, 2018)

Jin said:


> Stick around and learn how to eat on a cycle.



Yeah..

"Carb blow out" ::eyeroll:: 

Cut soda ::eye roll::


----------



## snake (Aug 14, 2018)

Strydexty said:


> Was thinking I would cut out all carbs except after a work out and do a carb blowout.  Baked chicken and fish. No sodas.  8 bottles of water daily or more.  I hate veggies but I’m gonna open my mind to new things.  Anything else ? I was thinking of 2500-3000 calories per day?



You'll do just fine eating a normal diet. Just make sure you're getting 1 gram of protein/ lean lb of body weight and you'll be fine.


----------

